# make install reboots my virtual machine



## Vitamin (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,

While installing ports, I attempted to install two ports, one after the other, in one command and I "broke" something


```
cd /usr/ports/tectproc/rasqal/ && make install clean \
? /usr/ports/tectproc/redland/ && make install clean
```

The moment I clicked enter to jump to the second line, a question marked appeared....I then typed out the rest of the comment to install the next port.

I got the options dialog window for the rasqal installation, but the moment I clicked enter, my virtual machine reboots. It has done so for any port, since my poor attempt at trying to be clever

any suggestions?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 30, 2012)

Backslash just continues the line; the question mark means the line hasn't been finished.  In your example, the second line is missing the cd command.  Instead of changing to the redland directory, it will try to execute the directory as a program and fail.  Then 'make install clean' will be executed in the same directory as the first.

Offhand, I can't think of how this would break anything.  That may be a different problem.

In the future, do this with make(1)'s -C (change directory) option:
`# make -C /usr/ports/textproc/rasqal/ install clean`
`# make -C /usr/ports/textproc/redland install clean`


----------



## Vitamin (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the clarity

I'm sorry, because I was overly eager to find a solution to this problem....I forgot to type the cd for the second line when creating the thread. 

On the virtual machine, I did have cd on each line, for each port installation command. So my error should not have "broken" anything, so now I'm stumped to why the sudden problem. Prior to installing of those two ports, I was able to install raptor2 port, with make install clean

Then I attempted to be clever with the next two ports, and here I am.

Not sure if the following will help to finding a solution, but I was installing kde4 package ..... but by the time it completed, it listed a few dependent packages that were not found. So I'm attempting to install each port individually


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 30, 2012)

Does it still reboot when you try to install a port?


----------



## Vitamin (Jan 30, 2012)

yes.

I tried installing with the options enabled and disabled in the config dialog window, but the virtual machine reboots each time I click enter


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried to install a different port?  In other words, does it crash only on that port, or on all of them?

If it only crashes when trying to build rasqal, save a copy of the config options.
`# cp /var/db/ports/rasqal/options /tmp`

Remove the config.
`# make -C /usr/ports/textproc/rasqal rmconfig`

That last command is equivalent to
`# cd /usr/ports/textproc/rasqal && make rmconfig`

That removes the options file.

Still, a corrupted config file should not cause the machine to crash.


----------

